# up-lock/down-lock reel seat



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

While most American rods have up-lock reel seats, some Japanese jigging/popping rods use down-lock reel seats.

How do you like ?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

As you see in the pictures above, most of your palm is on the grip with down-lock reel seat while your palm touches reel seat and lock with up-lock reel seat. While jigging/casting, it could bother your palm with up-lock reel seat.
Also, the lock gets loosened easily with up-lock reel as you palm constantly in contact with it.

Majority of Japanese jigging rods have down-lock reel seats, but a few Japanese company use down-lock reel seat for spinning jigging rods while they use up-lock reel seat for spinning popping rods. It makes me think.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you are grabbing the real seat and having to cast really hard go with downlocking

i built surf rods that way as well, not as slippery , better control


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*happened to me*

U have noticed my up-lock has loosened up during fishing activity. So what brand of reels are in the pics?


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

The conventional is a Jigging Master and the spinner is a ZeeBass.......


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

on the rods a downlock can loosen and if your rod is not clamped or the line is not tied to the rod your reel can fall off the rod. i have had the good fortune to loose 2 stellas due to rod being in the t-top rod holders and the reel working its way loose and fall in to the ocean as the boat was traveling at speed and in semi rough conditions.... ricky bobby


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I really like the down lock reel seats, especially on the spinners. Seems to fit my hand more comfortably. All of my Dragon Fly jigging rods from Sea Magic use a down locking seat with a lock ring (Fuji). No problem from any of the 8 we've had on the boat for 3 years.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Agree with bird all my of custom rods are down lock no problem with loosing reels.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

my bad i should have said uplock. with the weight of the reel sitting on the uplock and the reel pounding on that seat it can loosen and the reel can fall off....ricky bobby


----------

